# wireless video bridge limited launch



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

Looking forward to this! Wish I knew which markets it is being launched in...


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Brubear said:


> Looking forward to this! Wish I knew which markets it is being launched in...


Did it actually launch today? I would think there would have been a first look by now. Of course there was that brief time last week that solid signal had an indepth youtube video on it. I wonder why it was pulled.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Take a look* here!*


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Brubear said:


> Looking forward to this! Wish I knew which markets it is being launched in...


Same markets that were the pilot launch for the C41/HR44


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

So if I call directv will they actually know what a wireless genie mini and wireless video bridge is? Or are they leaving it up to the installer to decide weather they get a wireless genie mini or wired?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Too early.


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Never too early to be first! Or at least first to buy it


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tpm1999 said:


> Never too early to be first! Or at least first to buy it


not available yet


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Even after it's available, there's likely to be a lag before all CSRs become familiar with it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Even after it's available, there's likely to be a lag before all CSRs become familiar with it.


at least with the "front" line CSRs


----------

